# Ajuda para estação e software



## swell (10 Set 2011 às 22:23)

Olá a todos e parabéns pelo trabalho aqui desenvolvido.
Pretendo adquirir uma estação meteorológica sem fios e um
software que permita colocar dados meteorológicos básicos
na página web da organização em que trabalho.
O que me podem sugerir, tendo em conta que:

.1 parece ser claro que as Davis são as melhores mas são 
também as mais caras e não são fáceis de encontrar em lojas online
espanholas (que me deu a entender, são as mais baratas);

.2 pretendo conectividade sem fios, e a La Crosse WS2800 parece-me
nesse aspecto uma boa aposta, pelo manual que consultei no site www.casaclima.com;

.3 é essencial que seja compatível com um software que, como disse,
permita informar quem consulte a página da organização dos dados de
temperatura, humidade, vento, etc, da zona do edifício.

Obrigado,
-swell


----------



## geoair.pt (12 Set 2011 às 22:22)

Aqui http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...logica-escolha-compra-lojas-duvidas-1440.html vais encontrar muita informação.
Cumps


----------

